# I need brussel sprout recipes



## gabagoo (Apr 19, 2010)

I absolutley love brussel sprouts....

I need some recipes so I can enjoy them even more.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 19, 2010)

cut sprouts in half, drizzle with olive oil, season w/ s and p and roast with small chopped pancetta or bacon in a 400* oven, shake or mix after 5 min, and again after 10, add some chopped garlic, shake again at 15 min and drizzle with balsamic vinegar. They should be gently browned at 20 min or so.  Really good. 

shred spouts and saute in olive oil adding a little chopped garlic, salt and pepper and broth (chicken or veg) finish with cream.

both of these are simple and very delicious.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Apr 19, 2010)

I just lightly steam and then toss with a little pepper, parmesian, and evoo.


----------



## gabagoo (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks for those  recipes. gonna save them and try them out


----------



## GB (Apr 19, 2010)

Preheat your oven to 500. Trim and cut large sprouts in half. Drizzle with olive oil and sprinkle with salt (course if you have it). Roast until browned. 

This is the easiest way ever to prepare them and they are amazingly good. My wife used to hate them, but when I made them this way she did a 180 and now sometimes she has those with nothing else for dinner.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 19, 2010)

I ADORE Brussels Sprouts & have lots of recipes for them.   Unfortunately, I've only adapted one recipe that I can call my own.  The rest are copyrighted by others so I can't post them here.  Here's the one I made to accompany this past year's Xmas Roast Goose.  It was wonderful.  The sprouts were crisp-tender & very flavorful:

Breezy Sauteed Brussels Sprouts with Garlic & Bread Crumbs
(adapted from Saveur magazine)
 
 
 
*1 stalk of fresh Brussels Sprouts, which should yield between 1 & 2 pounds depending on sprout size
4 tbsp. or ½ stick unsalted butter
2 cloves garlic, peeled and roughly chopped
Approx. 1⁄4-1/2 cup dry seasoned bread crumbs (like Progresso or 4-C brands, etc.)
Juice from 1/2 a lemon
Salt & freshly ground black pepper to taste*
** 
Bring a large pot of water to a boil over high heat. Meanwhile, remove sprouts from stalk & trim of any loose or damaged leaves.  Add to pot and blanch/boil until “just about” cooked through, 3-5 minutes tops – depending on size of sprouts. Drain in a colander and rinse under cold running water to stop further cooking & so they’re cool enough to handle. Cut  sprouts in half lengthwise and set aside.
Melt butter in a large heavy-bottomed skillet over medium heat.  Add sprouts to skillet, increase heat to medium-high, and cook, stirring often, until sprouts are heated through, but still bright green - about 3-4 minutes. Add in chopped garlic, & continue sautéing for another 2-3 minutes, making sure that garlic does not brown or (heaven forbid!) burn.  Sprinkle bread crumbs over sprouts and stir well, then add lemon juice. Season to taste with salt and pepper & serve.


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 19, 2010)

i remember years ago, roasting them.  Then mixing them with a butter/ honey mix and tossing then with toasted pine nuts.  Dont remember the exact recipe or proportions, but it was a very nice side dish


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Apr 20, 2010)

Roasting is also one of my favorite preparations.

Next would be to halve them and simmer in some chicken stock.  When they're 2/3 cooked, remove the lid and reduce the stock _way_ down.  Add some Dijon mustard, simmer a bit more, then add a touch of heavy cream (just a little), some minced chives, and white pepper.  This goes great with roasted chicken, and you can add a bit of the rendered chicken fat to the sauce if you have some.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Here are 3 of my favourite ways to use brussell sprouts.

-clean and pre-semi-cook (I prefer steaming to boiling, to retain the texture) the sprouts to al dente doneness. then...

1. smother them with bechamelle, generously add chopped cheese (fontina, gruyere, emmental, smoked provola, edam, maasdammer, gorgonzola etc., just about any cheese that melts well), splash with ground nutmeg, bake in the oven for 15-20 minutes.

2. sautè with crushed walnuts and chopped smoked bacon with sufficient olive oil.  Add swirl of pure maple syrup just before it is done.

3.  make them as the centre of your homemade meatballs (naturally it will come out bigger than regular meat balls), bake them smothered in your favourite tomato based sauce.


----------



## GB (Apr 20, 2010)

urmaniac13 said:


> 3.  make them as the centre of your homemade meatballs (naturally it will come out bigger than regular meat balls), bake them smothered in your favourite tomato based sauce.


This is such a cool idea. I can't wait to try it!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 20, 2010)

It's really yummy!!!  Definitely worth a try... acutally Mish gave me that idea originally, if you remember her


----------



## GB (Apr 20, 2010)

I sure do!


----------



## Alix (Apr 20, 2010)

Yummy ideas urmaniac, karma check for you.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanx Alix!!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 20, 2010)

Wild rice and brussel sprouts really compliment each other.  Roast your sprouts, and serve them them on a bed of wild rice cooked in chicken broth with onions and celery.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 20, 2010)

on line today i found Brussels sprouts with leeks. steam til vegs are done, slice leeks. first. add butter and salt.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 20, 2010)

Robo410 said:


> ..shred spouts and saute in olive oil adding a little chopped garlic, salt and pepper and broth (chicken or veg) finish with cream..


 
I do something similiar but I also add mushrooms to the saute and then when I add the cream I add some shredded Asiago or Gruyere cheese and let it melt in off the heat.


----------



## Janet H (Apr 20, 2010)

I do a brussel sprout and chestnut thing at the holidays. 

Roasted, peeled and seasoned chestnuts
Steamed B sprouts 
Toss in brown (noisette) butter, drizzle with a little lemon, salt and pepper to taste

It's pretty yummy


----------



## qmax (Apr 21, 2010)

One of my standard sides is to parboil the sprouts, then halve.

Semi-crisp some diced bacon, saute some thinly sliced leeks in some of the bacon fat, toss in the sprouts, then the bacon.


----------



## Claire (Apr 21, 2010)

When I lived in Florida, our garden produced bumper crops of them.  It is my husband's favorite vegetable, and my father loves them as well.  Now I usually make do with frozen because they're of better quality than the fresh I can get.  First of all, do your normal prep for them.  Then steam them to the point where you like them (since I use frozen, at this point I microwave them until hot through).  Depending on size, halve or leave whole.  Then heat some butter in a skillet (anything from a quarter stick on up, depending on how many sprouts), put in the sprouts, THEN one of two things.  

Easy-Peasy?  take a tablespoon or two of orange juice concentrate and toss in with the butter until all is melted.  Got the ingredients?  Then the juice of one small or half a large orange, and a tablespoon or so of your favorite honey.  

I just find that the orange and honey (or concentrate, which is sweeter, no need for honey, in my book, when using it) are really great pals with Brussels sprouts.


----------

